

Why Mercurial is greater than Git, or How I Learned To Stop Censoring Mys.... - blahpro
http://blog.zacharyvoase.com/2009-07-23-why-mercurial-git-or-how-i-learned-to-stop-censoring-myself-and-participate-in-flamewars

======
st3fan
"This is my technical blog, so there’s a lot of programming and related crazy
talk going on here."

Well, that is for sure true. Crazy talk.

